# vampire lord build, would you ever use it?



## Gharof von Carstein (May 19, 2008)

i was thinking of playing VC kinda different than i normally do by going for a weird new option like this:

Vampire lord 
-red fury
-avatar of death(hand weapon+shield)
-infinite hatred
-Frostblade
--zombie dragon mount
= 660p

its a shitload of points but he causes terror, has a 3+ AS and when he hits he kills stuff outright... infi hatred makes this easier. red fury makes sure that he gets even more attacks. think of the slaughter vs multiwound models (daemons, ogres, monsters) i do however think he is just viable in 3k and not as your general. so would you ever think of using something like this?


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

In a big game sure, but like you say even at 3k he is not a good choice for a general. As a roving beatstick on the other hand, I can see he would be very effective. I think he is very specific to certain opponents though, you wouldn't want to take him against anything with lots of shooting, nor would you want to waste him against an army without any juicy targets.


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

To be honest he's pretty much the same as any armys flying death machines he can be useful but its not worth making him the general so 3000+ points is a minimum.
Its the same as taking an orc on wyvern with shagga's sword. 
Yes it will probably kill a fair amount of stuff unless its tarpitted or shot to death or even cannon sniped but it is just as likely to take a cannon to the face in the first turn so I'd much rather have a character in a unit nice and safe and use it to its best potential than risk a shed load of points that its unlikely to claw back without some real good fortune.


----------



## Pertoleum (Jul 18, 2008)

idk personally he needs a ward save if hes gonna be the general, Wrist bands of black gold maybe?, would keep him safe from shooting and magic?


----------

